# San Francisco gets more bonuses!



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

And more peak rides. LOS ANGELES is exspensive, but they act like we live in Nebraska!!! It's bias!


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

They treat every driver in L.A. like crap. Because of the lawsuit. Hes a big baby! Making L.A suffer. Zero ethics!!! He got rich quick and now hes. LYFT HITLER!
just destroying lives for money, WOW! 
Just put us in the pigpen and blow us up already! Take are money and stab us in the back! Its dirty money, if you gotta rip off all your drivers.


----------



## farmboy500 (May 18, 2017)

They have way more peak rides. And 425 dollar bonus!yikes... Thats so unfair


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Think you have it bad? You should see what they do to express drive slaves in SF.


----------



## farmboy500 (May 18, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Think you have it bad? You should see what they do to express drive slaves in SF.


What do they do?


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Will you even make it to the $160 bonus in a regular week?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd also like to hear what Express Drive is like in SF..


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Express drive use to only charge .25 off the clock to drive per mile. Now they deduct 250 a week in charges. But then increased ride counts 105. Then pdb rides to 40 for a 80 dollar deduction ...no bonus. Really .increasing gas cost about an extra 150 a week and 20 more hours... Its so different!
My friend lost his entire life in 3 weeks, they killed him!! He's practically homeless! He was short by 3 rides, and all he got was super long rides, because they make it impossible! He has to take the car back, he lost his phone, his other job, because its impossible to suddenly have to drive 40 hours all day and night.. They don't give a ××××! Hes lost everything from these changes in a few weeks, they are drastic and fixed.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Me too, express drive has changed so much. Im making about 1000 less a month! Im gonna be homeless too. Who can just work all week, day and night, and its so much more gas! Without the bonus its 1100 taken out, besides 25% and then gas.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

farmboy500 said:


> What do they do?


 This is what they do to us express drive folk in SF and $200 of this so called bonus goes to rental fees (Hertz) each week.Count yourself lucky


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Hunter420 said:


> View attachment 123884
> 
> And more peak rides. LOS ANGELES is exspensive, but they act like we live in Nebraska!!! It's bias!


Maybe SF has a higher turnover rate, and it's more expensive to drive there...

And maybe tickets for being double parked, business licenses, and low pay are finally taking a toll (pun intended), so it's time to recruit more payday loan recipients.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


>


$205 per week for the POS rental and 150 rides to see any positive cash flow from this alleged bonus. Thats a 70+ hour week. If anyone can do it in less time post the proof. Would love to see it.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

It's really too much, why do they want everybody to quit? Its costing them bonus money, more time, green drivers, extra work. Ex....so much unnecessary time n money...just give your senior drivers a free big bonus for rides, and more surges.
Is it because they get money for selling personal information of the drivers? is it because the automotive industry gives them incentives. Why are they so into, fresh drivers and not giving seniority to longer drivers.... It makes no sence....


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> View attachment 124038
> 
> 
> $205 per week for the POS rental and 150 rides to see any positive cash flow from this alleged bonus. Thats a 70+ hour week. If anyone can do it in less time post the proof. Would love to see it.


Daaaayum, thats really bad. 150 total, no can do.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

150 rides is(was) possible. It's the 60 Peak hour rides that's a total killer...along with getting trips to the East Bay


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

It was supposed to be part time!! Right! It's impossible now, to even do any PDB when you gotta drive in traffic morning and evening and weekends and nights.
Mostly all PDB all long non surge rides. So Your lucky if you get 2 an hour. I had 3 too the airport during rush hour traffic This week and it took 75 minutes their from Hollywood and 90 minutes back! Its gridlock and after that you don't wanna do anything but hit someone because its only 18 dollars for 2 hours and 1 power drive bonus. Then in another ride my PAX says uber is charging 36 dollars for the same distance...and lyft charges 14 dollars.. Why are they monopolizing the market! I see only Lyft billboards in south central! Or watts! ..why is that? Its not supposed to be so fricken cheap! Its turning ghetto! PAX are getting spoiled with bargain basement prices and their messing so many things up!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> View attachment 124038
> 
> 
> $205 per week for the POS rental and 150 rides to see any positive cash flow from this alleged bonus. Thats a 70+ hour week. If anyone can do it in less time post the proof. Would love to see it.





Greenie said:


> View attachment 124232


How did you get a $425 driver reward? I think yours is the regular pdb not the express drive



Hagong said:


> 150 rides is(was) possible. It's the 60 Peak hour rides that's a total killer...along with getting trips to the East Bay


True


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 124232


 It would be nice if Lyft had that much traffic in Milwaukee. As it is, we have way too many drivers and hardly any passengers.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

farmboy500 said:


> What do they do?


No bonus with express drive


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

farmboy500 said:


> They have way more peak rides. And 425 dollar bonus!yikes... Thats so unfair


Youre assuming tne lyft driver-rider pairi g algorithm will give drivers the opprunity to receive those rush hour pings....

You have to put in at least a 55 to 60 hr week to make the highest bonus an achievable reality. And that's assuming you DO get 2+ pings per hr. Or don't get pushed out the AGH zone to far off places like SFO, Oakland airport etc. Which is designed to prevent you from returning to the peak zones to pickup additional pax before the peak window expires....



JuniorSF said:


> Daaaayum, thats really bad. 150 total, no can do.


Oh its totally doable. But lyft makes a point off putting you at the back of the driver queue whenever you come within 3 to 5 peak rides of completing that $305 bonus. And note it's not the total rides where their Machiavellian scam screws crivers on their bonus. You can easily fulfill that requirement anywhere in the state. It's the PEAK rides which Lyft's diabolic rideshare algorithm 100% controls. I was lucky to see 2 peak rides per hour whenever i was within 3 to 5 peak rides of the 60 for the bonus...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> How did you get a $425 driver reward? I think yours is the regular pdb not the express drive
> 
> True


Damn Luvgurl22 you grinding it! 60+ peak rides would drive me insane...


----------



## East bay (Jun 4, 2017)

luvgurl22 said:


> This is what they do to us express drive folk in SF and $200 of this so called bonus goes to rental fees (Hertz) each week.Count yourself lucky


The rental/ lease option is a big scam. Better off if you purchase your own used vehicle. I got a 2010 ford fusion for $163 a month. Purchase price was $6,000.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Damn Luvgurl22 you grinding it! 60+ peak rides would drive me insane...


It's completely possible. I did it several times with my rental bonus. But be aware accomplishing this feat requires pesonal diligence bordering on myopic insanity. LyfUber always makes sure they work your Serf @ss to death grinding 55+ hrs before they reward you with those final 2-3 rides to earn it. Lmao


----------



## mrsakamoto (Jun 1, 2017)

Its all just a mess,... im so broke now


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Maybe SF has a higher turnover rate, and it's more expensive to drive there...


Yes SF does have one of the highest turnover rates. I'm seeing a LOT of suspiciously n00b looking drivers lately aka lack amps and/or have Lyft only stickers. The majority of these drivers either
1. Are driving Lyft sponsored rentals
2. Hate Uber so much that they'll only tolerate the Pink Unicorn brand on their windshield and/or
3. Are too green to realize they should be driving both.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Yes SF does have one of the highest turnover rates. I'm seeing a LOT of suspiciously n00b looking drivers lately aka lack amps and/or have Lyft only stickers. The majority of these drivers either
> 1. Are driving Lyft sponsored rentals
> 2. Hate Uber so much that they'll only tolerate the Pink Unicorn brand on their windshield and/or
> 3. Are too green to realize they should be driving both.


I have been a 70 plus hours a week full timer for nine months now and I don't have a Lyft Amp in my car, mostly because I do not want brain cancer from excessive Bluetooth EMF radiation.

And if you drive for both you're not going to get those really fat PDBs. You will make more money overall though. At least in my market in Milwaukee where there's way too many drivers.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> This is what they do to us express drive folk in SF and $200 of this so called bonus goes to rental fees (Hertz) each week.Count yourself lucky


Just get a non-express drive cheap car if you gotta do this



East bay said:


> I got a 2010 ford fusion for $163 a month. Purchase price was $6,000.


That's horrible though

And iirc they still want 2011+ cars for bonuses. She's pulling $300 / week in bonuses....


----------

